# Market Place issue



## csxjohn (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm trying to search for Bluegreen points in the market place.  When I start to type in Bluegreen the drop down menu shows a mess of BG resorts and one is Bluegreen points.

I click on that then hit search and there are no results.

I then just picked the first resort in the drop down menu and it showed a few BG points ads for sale.

I don't think I should have to go through the whole list of resorts one at a time to find what I'm looking for.  I don't think this was true in the past.  Did something change?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 2, 2016)

you are correct, it should display all the BG points for sale ads in the marketplace...shall look into it.

here is a link to the results you are looking for showing all BG points:

http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifi...ame=bluegreen&ForSale=True&AdTypePoints=True&


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 2, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> you are correct, it should display all the BG points for sale ads in the marketplace...shall look into it.
> 
> here is a link to the results you are looking for showing all BG points:
> 
> http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifi...ame=bluegreen&ForSale=True&AdTypePoints=True&



Thank you.


----------

